# General > Biodiversity >  Mystery spots

## badger

I found one of my windows covered in spots yesterday which could not have been there long and look as if they all came at once.  Only on one window and doesn't look like birds, too small and spread out, but can't think what insects would do this.  Mystified.  Any suggestions?

----------


## Bigfoot

My completely uneducated guess would be Starlings, I’m sure I’ve endured the same target practice shortly after washing the car.

----------


## badger

Thanks.  I certainly have plenty of them including one family at the top of the chimney (I don't have a fire!). Just couldn't work out how the spots were so small and spread out.  Weird but quite artistic I suppose if you like that sort of thing.

----------


## Bigfoot

We also had some in our unused chimney, unfortunately it didnt end well for them, the poor things got in but couldnt get out, a bit late but we now have wire mesh over the top of the chimney.

----------


## badger

Oh dear, the starlings have developed a taste for the fat balls I put out.  The results are all over my windows, especially one - disgusting.  Don't their mothers teach them anything?

----------

